# Soft Unlock Defy



## ngocha2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, i have seen this post in Russian Forum, apparently it's working fine

obviously, you should use google translate

LINKS
http://forum.motofan.ru/index.php?showtopic=1728077&st=80
..........................................................................................................................................
I thank yakk an opportunity to unlock your phone without unlock code. This method will be useful to those who have not been able to unlock your phone using the code as unlock in this way is not complete, that is working to flash, and only CyanogenMod 7 (although this issue has yet to find out). 
For we need to unlock stitched on CyanogenMod 7. The manual with this link: Install CyanogenMod 7 . Install the latest version 7.1.0-RC1.5 Jordan.
1) After installing the firmware, install RootExplorer rootexplorer_v2.12.4.apk (228.95 K) Number of downloads: 95 
2) from the archive folder system bp_unlock.zip (34.39 K) Number of downloads 120 scores on the flash card. 
3) With RootExplorer go to the flash card, copy the folder system, go to the root file system and Android, after clicking on the Mount R / W in the upper part of the application window, select insert / Paste. 
4) Reboot your phone. This way of unlocking is currently under testing, so the result is not guaranteed! If it does not work - write a statement Defy you, and what measures were undertaken. 
Link:
CM7: http://defycm7.tanguy.tk/cm7.1.0-RC1.5-jordan-signed.zip
Unlock: http://forum.androidfan.ru/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_id=7751
..........................................................................
There is hope for the D2G
Can help developers...?


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Unfortunately this is an impossibility right now for us. The Defy has an unlocked bootloader, we don't sadly. So we have to use whatever radio Moto says we are to use.

Edit: AHH I see now, it has a modified UMTS init and runs a bin, I can throw together an update with the same stuff that should work for us if it is indeed locked the same way.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is the version I threw together for you to test. Just run it as an update.zip inside CWM

http://www.mediafire.com/?4dif5arujcu776b


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

(JFYI: In case something on those forums is untranslatable via Google, feel free to poke me. I'm a professional RU/JA interpreter.)


----------



## ngocha2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> Here is the version I threw together for you to test. Just run it as an update.zip inside CWM
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?4dif5arujcu776b


Don't work


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

ngocha2006 said:


> Don't work


The zip didnt install or it didnt unlock it? If it didnt unlock it then you are SOL. I implemented that bin the same way they did lol. It means they need to do it a different way for us.


----------



## ngocha2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

aceoyame said:


> The zip didnt install or it didnt unlock it? If it didnt unlock it then you are SOL. I implemented that bin the same way they did lol. It means they need to do it a different way for us.


 it didnt unlock


----------



## ngocha2006 (Aug 6, 2011)

original document
http://forum.motofan.ru/index.php?showtopic=1728077&st=80
Can help the radio D2G


----------

